# Man joke



## hhliam (Jan 14, 2011)

Wife says to me "You only ever want sex when you're drunk"
I said "hey thats unfair..and not true!" 
.
.
.
"Sometimes I want a kebab"


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jkm308 (Aug 20, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

lol :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)




----------

